# Best Trail in system in MI



## Twinshot (Feb 1, 2001)

Just wondering what the best trails you guys have ridden on has been?


----------



## Twinshot (Feb 1, 2001)

Well I personally like Mio the best. Anyone else have an opinion besides myself?


----------



## oneeyesquare (Feb 3, 2001)

Twinshot, 
I like the Atlanta trail system most; followed closely by the Black Lake trail system. I sure am getting antsy to ride!!!


----------



## Twinshot (Feb 1, 2001)

I like Atlanta it's about 15 minutes from where we stay up north. I haven't been to Black Lake, but I plan on going this summer.


----------



## oneeyesquare (Feb 3, 2001)

Twinshot, 
Black Lake is well worth the trip. There is a scramble area made out of an old ski resort. Hillclimb city!!! You can play around there for a coupla hours without getting bored. The trail system is huge too. We tryed to do the north loop and finally turned around for fear of running out of gas! 
Have you ever ridden any of the Kalkaska area trails? We're slowly riding all the lower Mi. trails and those are next on the list.


----------



## Twinshot (Feb 1, 2001)

I've never ridden the Kalkaska trails. Where exactly are they? I mostly ride Mio, Luzerne, Atlanta area.


----------



## oneeyesquare (Feb 3, 2001)

We rode Mio once in '99. Had a good time, got really lost, and drove my wife's quad back on the trailer on fumes. The tank was empty!
Kalkaska is about 20(?) miles west of Greyling. There are a whole bunch of trails on the DNR website in that general area. No one seems to talk about them much, so I'm wondering if they're any good.
What's you're favorite Atlanta loop? We had a ball. Rode in the rain, 50 degrees and did all the southern loops. I was gonna get up our last morning and ride some of the northern stuff, but I was BEAT!!!


----------



## Twinshot (Feb 1, 2001)

We rode the southern loop all the way, and part of the northern loop, but not on the same day. Did you ride the ORV routes or the ORV trails? We rode the routes, the trails just seem to skinny to me. Oh well one day I would love to do the entire 82 mile ORV trail.


----------



## oneeyesquare (Feb 3, 2001)

We rode the routes. Most of the trails were way to narrow for quads I thought. Sure wish spring would come, I'm tired of riding around the yard!!!


----------



## Elk Guide (Dec 19, 2000)

Hi guys..Just a question for you have any of you seen ATV riders chaseing Elk in the Alanta area. I stay at clear lake state park in the spring and summer and here guys brag about chaseing elk and i have seen it also,but lucky for them i didn't have my camcorder to video them. As of this year most of the guides will be looking for people on ATVs chaseing or harassing elk. We will video you and turn it in to the proper authorities i don't think any of you are these people but if you know them tell them to stop. It won't be tolerated any more,if you could help in this matter it would greatly be appreciated.As our elk heard has a hard enough time without be chased and harassed. thanks and have a safe and fun time on those ATVs. 

------------------
Elk Guide


----------



## Twinshot (Feb 1, 2001)

What the hell is wrong with people, what kind of enjoyment could you possibly get from chasing an animal on your quad!! It's because of jerk offs like these, that trails get closed down. No I haven't seen this, but if I do, I'll be sure to turn them in.


----------



## r440 (Feb 6, 2001)

people like that should have thier quads taken and sold at autionor something along that order catch a couple and punish them good and they wont do it again


----------



## oneeyesquare (Feb 3, 2001)

I "chased" a partridge down the trail once. I say chased cuz it flew down the trail in front of me while I crammed on the brakes as hard as possible. My guess is that the "elk chasers" were bragging about the same kind of situation, making it out like they did it on purpose. If not, they are absolute morons. Who in the their right mind would want to tangle with an animal that large?!!! Of course there is no accounting for the morons- it's to bad that the outdoor sports have to put up with their behaviour being typified as the norm...
We only saw one elk on our trip to Atlanta last fall. My wife loves the animals so we always stop and watch 'em. It was cold and rainy during our trip so they probabley weren't moving much. Maybe next time...


----------

